# Full crop



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

Could any one tell me if they have had problems with a 
Chicken having a full crop. She is listless. Her crop has been full since yesterday evening. Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

She may have an impacted crop. Does it feel hard? Try to keep her warm. There is a lot of Internet info on impacted crop. Unfortunately the survival rate is low. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I"m sorry you are having that problem. Unfortunately no advice but the suggestion to search on impacted crop should help you. I hope she does ok for you.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Impacted crop happens. If you treat swiftly, I've had very high success rates. 

Mineral oil. Essential to any homesteader. Use a dropper and put 5 drops in her throat. Massage gently and rub between fingers to help work the oil into the material. Repeat very few hours. 

Is she drinking water or just kinda off by herself at this point, not doing anything.?

Heat is very important to any creature that is having issues as most of their energy is exerted trying to fix the issue inside. You can bring her inside the house, or supply a heat lamp. I would recommend separation from the coop, with a close buddy of hers. 

If this doesn't seem to be working, you can either take a trip to the vet in which he'll make an incision into the crop and remove the material. Kinda costly. You can do it yourself, I have had to perform this "op" 3 times with 2/3 survival. 

Do you have grit out at all times??


----------



## ortiz1232 (Feb 3, 2013)

My husband gave the hen some penicillin and she is better. She is eating normally and feeling better. And her crop is down. Thank goodness. Thanks for all if your replies


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

ortiz1232 said:


> My husband gave the hen some penicillin and she is better. She is eating normally and feeling better. And her crop is down. Thank goodness. Thanks for all if your replies


Woohoo!!


----------

